# Wound care - I need some good



## non_ee (Jan 20, 2009)

I need some good links for wound care. I have just kinda
been thrown in doing W/C and not really learning alot. Most denials
I get are the wound care..Help...Please


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 20, 2009)

non_ee said:


> I need some good links for wound care. I have just kinda
> been thrown in doing W/C and not really learning alot. Most denials
> I get are the wound care..Help...Please



If you give me your email address I'll email you the info I have.


----------



## non_ee (Jan 21, 2009)

*Woundcare*

tearnest@nmhs.net...Thanks


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 21, 2009)

non_ee said:


> tearnest@nmhs.net...Thanks



I will get you the info tomorrow morning, I have all that stuff in my work files.


----------



## tkrainatz (May 29, 2009)

*Billing Specialist*



rthames052006 said:


> If you give me your email address I'll email you the info I have.



I am brand new to wound care, can I have the info too?  Thank you.  
tkrainatz@gmail.comtkrainatz@gmail.com


----------

